
Mystery of Deadly Outbreaks in India Is Solved - indogooner
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/31/world/asia/lychee-litchi-india-outbreak.html?_r=0
======
woliveirajr
Malnourished children eating a fruit (lychee) without any previous meal could
get poisoned and have a intense decrease in blood sugar levels.

That make me wonders on how many religious practices, superstitions, etc.,
still exists in modern cultures, transmitted mouth-to-mouth, due to some
misunderstanding of the true mechanisms of some occurrence in the past?

I can easily see that a "children can't eat fruits without eating some cereal"
could have come as religious belief, from a long past. And it would be
effective for hundreds of children.

